# OPC-Client programmieren



## buschke (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Visualisierungsprogramm in C++ geschrieben, das Raumkoordinaten generiert. Diese Daten möchte ich nun mittels OPC an einen Roboter senden. Leider habe ich mit OPC noch nie gearbeitet und habe leider auch keine Dokumentation dafür. ich habe schon im internet gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. Die OPC-Server-Software habe ich, aber ich weiß nicht, was ich in meiner Software eistellen muß um als Client mit dem Server-zu kommunizieren. Gibt es dafür dll´s, die man in das Programm einbinden muß, oder muß ich die gesamte Kommunikation von Clientseite aus selber schreiben? wenn ja, gibt es eine brauchbare Dokumentation, die mir dabei weiterhelfen kann?

Vielen Dank schon mal,
buschke


----------



## Tobias K. (8. Juli 2005)

moin


Die Kommunikation zu dem Server dürfte per Winsock sehr leicht zu realisieren sein, allerdings ist dazu eine Doku des Protokols erforderlich.
Ich guck auch nochmal schnell ob ich was finde.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Supa (11. Juli 2005)

jaja... vor diesem problem stand ich auch vor 2 wochen! 

ich hab nen opc client für ne s7 über profibus programmieren müssen

die doku von siemens:
"Industrielle Kommunikation mit PG/PC"
hat mir eigentlich ganz gut weiter geholfen...

is zwar ne menge zu lesen, aber wenn du dich auf kapitel 7 (beispielprogramme)
beschränkst, kommste relativ schnell zu einem erfolg.

ich hab gerade mal nach nem link geguckt:
probier mal den hier! 

ansonsten kannste auch mal den support von siemens durchsuchen
www.ad.siemens.de/support


----------



## buschke (14. Juli 2005)

also der server ist ein KUKA-Roboter. der hat ja wahrscheinlich nen eigenes protokoll. gibt es da ne doku irgendwo (möglichst umsonst ) oder muß ich das von KUKA direkt beziehen. hab irgendwo gehört das kosten ca. 300 euro. das muß doch billiger gehen, oder?

gruß


----------

